# GIVEAWAY: RotoSaw+ With Dust Vault ™ Kit



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We are very pleased to announce that we have partnered with *RotoZip* to give away a *RotoSaw+ with Dust Vault* ™ kit.

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 
*
Have you used a spiral saw? If you don't own one, in what ways do you think one could help with your future projects?*

On *July 11, 2016* we will do a random drawing from the responses in this thread to select the winner. 

_Added Note: Responses to this thread should be limited to entering the giveaway by responding to the posted question._









Whether you are making cut-outs in drywall, holes in tile, or circles in sheet metal, RotoZip has you covered. 









The RotoSaw+ with Dust Vault attachment, is designed with the power and versatility to tackle the toughest applications. The 6 Amp motor powers through the hardest construction materials, and variable speed (15,000 to 30,000 RPM), provides maximum accessory and tool performance. Soft grip housings and up-front on/off switch offer comfort and control. 









The lightweight Dust Vault attachment reduces 90% of dust and debris, perfect for jobs in finished spaces. No vacuum or hose is required, and the clean-up is eliminated saving time and money. For indoor and remodeling projects, the RotoSaw+ with Dust Vault attachment is up for the job. 









*Kit Includes:*

- RotoSaw+ Spiral
- Dust Vault Attachment.
- Drywall Guidepoint ZIPBITS (1).
- Multipurpose ZIPBITS (1)
- 1/8, 5/32, and 1/4 inch Collets

Sponsored By: *RotoZip.com*
The RotoSaw+ with Dust Vault ™ combines the power of a 6 amp cutting tool with an integrated dust collection system, for use on the toughest materials.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

This tool would make a great gift, especially since it has the improved dust collection attachment. There are many operations this tool can perform such as cutting sheet rock around electrical outlets, making curved cuts in tile and much more.


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I am a novice wood worker. I build the occasional storage shelf or cat tree item, but mostly I do small stuff. Knife handles, key chain fobs, lamps, etc. 
I've used a Dremel tool and found it too small for some of the jobs I do. I've wondered about the RotoZip saw and have contemplated buying one, several times. I guess I'm waiting for Wife to gift me one.
I believe it would be perfect for shaping handles and cutting out templates for fobs and trinkets.


----------



## Bryank930 (Nov 30, 2015)

I have not used a spiral saw, but I think it would really help with my upcoming LAN/COAX install project in my house.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

I think this tool would be great to use working on my 137 year old home. We have a new baby in our home, the dust control will allow me to get through drywall and plaster without having to worry about my baby inhaling any of that dust floating around our house.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

@Cricket, is this contest open to Canadians?


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Have an older one, works great for those "enlargement" tasks one occasionally runs across. The dust vault would be a real boon with overhead work.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Being an electrician, I can really see this being a handy tool to cut my box holes in drywall. A real time saver for sure.


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't have one. We'll be building a house sooner or later and it could have a ton of uses.


----------



## WesTex (Jan 5, 2014)

I have used a battery powered one. Very versatile tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jilofalltrades (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't own one and if I did would used to lay tile in my bathroom.


----------



## akbrew907 (Jun 14, 2016)

Would use this in the garage and in the house. We bought a new place at the beginning of the year and I have been adding new outlets for the TV's and other random spots around the house and this would work perfect for cutting my holes in the sheet rock.


----------



## nxtgeneration (Feb 22, 2016)

I don't own a spiral saw of any kind but it sure would come in handy in my upcoming bathroom addition. I've got lots of tie and drywall to cut.


----------



## StuStu (May 1, 2016)

I haven't used one as of yet, but it seems perfect for a few big jobs I have planned for our home. One involving tile; the other quite a bit of drywall. Looks like a fine tool.


----------



## Masterius (Jun 19, 2016)

I have never used one before, having struggled with coping and/or jig saws to make patterned cuts. I have postponed doing certain projects because of the difficulty in attempting to make cuts that a tool like this would easily perform. 

Not only would a spiral saw make those projects a snap, but the dust collector attachment would make cleaning up easy as well, especially when cutting patterns in already-mounted drywall. 

Having worked as a machinist in a precision machine shop I've often been envious of the ability of a milling center to cut materials, and have dreamed of a portable hand tool that would emulate such a machine . . . and a spiral saw certainly does just that!:grin:


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

I would use this to cut holes in drywall, and holes in plywood instead of jigsaw.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I have used one for cutting yard art Christmas decorations, trimming PT wood on a deck and cutting circles. worked well for a long time ,but started to sling little black pieces of plastic from housing I think the cooling fan gave up.


----------



## asevereid (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, anyways... I'd use it for drywall cutouts, tile cutouts, and whatever else I could think of on site.


----------



## Dave in Illinois (Jun 25, 2016)

I've never used one but think it would be a good alternative to my smaller router when cutting holes in wood / plywood (I build bee hives).


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never used one before but I sure could use one working on my boat. I have to make intricate cuts in tight spaces through fiberglass and wood. This would be the ideal tool


----------



## divingfe (Apr 15, 2013)

I think it's a great medium between a router and a Dremel-type tool, and the dust collection will be handy as well. I've used an off-brand one of these types in the past, and find it very versatile.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

Great looking tools, I could sure use one for small projects around the shop and home. I would like to try it on pearsing turned bowls.


----------



## dave471 (Apr 5, 2016)

I have wore out some other brands cleaning grout off of tiles. Something a Little bit more Durable would be wonderful. My wife and I are both Artist and are looking into wood sculpture. Something like this would make the fine work much faster.


----------



## unclefester (Aug 23, 2013)

I have one of the original Rotozip models. I've had it so long that I'm surprised it doesn't have a crank to start it. Great tool for drywall box cut outs, down light cut outs in drywall or acoustic tile. Also have used it for shaving drywall edges along a straight edge. Easier than a knife or rasp plane.
I would use it more if it had dust collection. I have to make hand bags when cutting in new down lights in an existing ceiling.
The dust port would be something I would definitely use.


----------



## don33butler (Oct 31, 2006)

*roto zip*

I would think this would be a great way to fit tiles into a back splash. The dust collector would help keep the work area clean.

Don Butler
[email protected]


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I've got a RotoZip and I've worked it very hard with progressinve wood cuts down to nearly 1.5".
It has done the job very well to outline the bodies of some 120 caterpillars in a pair of wood carvings.

1. The plastic depth adjustment knob needs a multitooth lock washer or it shakes loose.
2. The plastic depth adjustment frame is total crap. You can't carve 1/4", even if you wanted to.
If there's an after-market sort of a router frame for RotoZip, I have not found it and I want one very much.
Dremel makes a good one but nothing for RotoZip.

Would I buy another one if this one burns out? In a minute.
If you win this and don't want it, I'll take it.


----------



## mebcwd (Feb 29, 2012)

I have used one . They are very handy.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

I have used one.


----------



## JohnWhiffen (Aug 5, 2013)

*Looks like a very useful tool.*

I do not own one, but will consider buying one because I am about to start building a house and can see the value in being able to cut holes in sheetrock, etc. without worrying about dust. I am a retired MD and feel that dust collection is very important. (I have seen too many lungs in the OR not to know the value of caring for them.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

They're a good piece of machinery. Hand-held as a carving tool at 30,000 rpm, they are a handful and DO NOT forget hearing protection (real screamer.)


----------



## Darkk Helmet (May 1, 2016)

I am just getting into house repairs I should have started years ago. As a novice I recently purchased a sliding compound miter saw and table saw as well as some smaller tools. I am death to scrap wood while I learn to use all my new equipment and completed my first project of replacing a rotted floor in a plant window. Baby steps. My current project is capping my staircase and learning from the nicest people on woodworking talk. As I continue with the repairs I will need to tunnel through sheet rock, do some tile work repair that doesn't warrant a tile cutter, replace smaller pieces of wood and sheet rock throughout the house and so many other things a rotosaw would make easier.


----------



## Rick Snail (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm going to be re-habbing my main bathroom soon and this tool would be handy for many tasks from cutting holes in tile to cutting holes in drywall for pipes and electrical outlets. I have done these tasks with other methods with less than satisfactory results.


----------



## dataman (Feb 25, 2013)

I have owned one for many years and there are numerous uses I have found for this tool! The new dust Vault would certainly be a help!


----------



## Hillbillybrand (Apr 14, 2016)

I have used a spiral saw.


----------



## dkalleck (Nov 27, 2014)

I have not used a Spiral Saw. 
I work in apartment maintenance and have to cut holes in tile, drywall, and wood every week. Being able to make precise cuts is always my aim to reduce the amount of time I have to spend in a resident's apartment. Repair and cleanup takes a decent amount of my work week and making better cuts would be so much more efficient! 

To enter this drawing, respond to the following question. 
*
Have you used a spiral saw? If you don't own one, in what ways do you think one could help with your future projects?*


----------



## Hobbithead (Nov 26, 2013)

I have to build a lot of forms in the Refractory business and round holes to fit around pipes mad with a zip saw are so much neater than a jigsaw. I don't own one personally but have used them, and this would be the perfect addition to my tool gang box.


----------



## davidsp (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like it could be the right tool for a job I'm deferring a long long time, just because I can't decide on the best way to do it. I need to open an opening inside my closest, from within, into a little space between the closet and the wall. The closet is made of a Formica plywood, so I don't want to damage the Formica, I need the cut to be as close as possible to closet sides, and I don't want to have dust everywhere in my closet. Looks like it's a perfect solution.


----------



## Norwegian (Oct 2, 2011)

I have not used one. I would use it for inserting LED lights in and around my pool, among a zillion other household uses. I'd need a 240V version, though, or a transformer.


----------



## chmey (Aug 30, 2014)

As a novice self taught woodworker, I've accumulated many tools over the years that has allowed me to build mostly large projects. 
A spiral saw has been on my "wish list" as a great tool to expand my skills and build more versatile and detailed work. 
The possibilities of the things I could do with a saw like this are mind blowing.


----------



## turqmr2 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have never used a spiral saw, but it would definitely come in handy for miscellaneous jobs around the house.


----------



## Kick Back (Jul 2, 2012)

Never used one. I'd use it for cutting holes in Sheetrock and tile when I redo my bathroom and closet.


----------



## Robert Webb (Oct 13, 2010)

i have not used a spiral saw but use a lot of carbide burrs for carving and that might be useful for my power carving!


----------



## migdroides (Jun 30, 2016)

Recently bought a house, and I know this would be a great tool to have when tackling some projects, like replacing drywall and getting creative with a shelf I'd like to build.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I have never used a "spiral saw". I can see the benefit to be sure. I watched the video. Cutting that hole in the laminate was impressive. That would come in handy. Consider me for your giveaway.


----------



## zulianis (Jun 13, 2013)

My wife and I accidentally started flipping houses a while back. A rotary tool with a spiral saw attachment has come in handy in the past. However, the power and flexibility of a RotoZip would be invaluable when cutting openings in drywall and various types of tile... notching lumber.. Or even crafty custom projects intended as gifts. In fact, we are expecting the arrival of the newest member of our family in February. A RotoZip would come in super handy while I am building out the nursery.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used one once ...*

I used it to trim out a outlet box in 1/2" drywall and it made a cloud of dust that filled the room. The new dust shroud should be a welcome improvement! :smile3:


----------



## Maryrv (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm a wedding planner and build a lot of my own props. I have a Dremel with a drill press attachment but this sounds like it would be better for some of my larger jobs. Love that it has a dust vault. Thanks, Mary


----------



## wbr (Nov 27, 2013)

Very generous offer, looks like a very useful tool.


----------



## MaintenanceMan (Jun 25, 2010)

I find spiral saws especially handy when making irregular cuts in tile and wall board. When hanging drywall the spiral saw is indispensable these days.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Have you used a spiral saw? If you don't own one, in what ways do you think one could help with your future projects?

Never used one. I guess odd jobs around the house, enlarging holes in MDF, etc.


----------



## murrells inlet girl (Oct 11, 2014)

*A RotoSaw for me, please!*

I have not used this type of saw. I am a single, cake baking, problem solving, home improving, power tool loving, sweet tea drinking , southern belle that is learning something new everyday about woodworking, building and home improvements and I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT. I can't get enough of "Power Tools". Some of my next projects are 1) to install in-wall storage shelf cubbies in my bathrooms to increase storage, 2) remove a garden tub to install a tiled walk in shower for my elderly, sweet southern mama and 3) improve the appearance of my kitchen with a tile backsplash. The ROTOSAW would be soooo valuable for me in all of these these projects. THANK YOU for considering me!


----------



## aaimmorl (Jan 21, 2013)

I've never used one but it looks like it would be good for working with drywall


----------



## sharbin (Feb 21, 2013)

I have never used one. I would find it useful for cutting out openings for receptacles in drywall. I wonder if it might find use in a CNC routing machine?


----------



## Adcox Crafts (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't have a Spiral cut saw and there are a lot of projects I've put off as I don't have the tools to do them properly. This would get a lot of projects off of my plate.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

The depth setting adjustment is extremely primitive. Hopeless when compared with Dremel. pre-stone age when compared with the Veritas rig from Lee Valley (which does NOT fit RotoZip).


----------



## kope (Dec 28, 2010)

*Spiral saw*

I have never used a Spiral cut saw but I have a lot of projects that I could use it on, specifically a bathroom remodeling project.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

This thread is closed while I do the drawing.

I will re-open to announce the winner shortly.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

subroc said:


> I have never used a "spiral saw". I can see the benefit to be sure. I watched the video. Cutting that hole in the laminate was impressive. That would come in handy. Consider me for your giveaway.


Congratulations @subroc! :grin:

You are the winner of the RotoSaw+ With Dust Vault ™ Kit.

Please contact me with your shipping information.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Congratulations @*subroc*! :grin:
> 
> You are the winner of the RotoSaw+ With Dust Vault ™ Kit.
> 
> Please contact me with your shipping information.


Thanks.

I am sure it will come in handy.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I just received it. It is a far more substantial tool than I expected. I guess I was expecting it to be more along the lines of a small Dremel. 

Next week I will get an opportunity to use it, maybe even put it through its paces. I am replacing all the windows and doors in my house so I expect there will be ample opportunities to use it.


----------



## fminor1115 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes, I have a Roto Zip that I purchased many years ago when they were advertised on TV. Very handy and helpful in my workshop. I do need a new one since the new ones are not compatible with the old ones. Great tool!

Francis


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 19, 2011)

I used to use one to do cutouts in the backs of cabinets for plumbing and or electrical.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

subroc said:


> I just received it. It is a far more substantial tool than I expected. I guess I was expecting it to be more along the lines of a small Dremel.
> 
> Next week I will get an opportunity to use it, maybe even put it through its paces. I am replacing all the windows and doors in my house so I expect there will be ample opportunities to use it.


I look forward to hearing how it works for you. :grin:


----------

